

Ask HN: Is building something the best way to find a co founder?  - ashokn225
http://ashoknayar.wordpress.com/2012/03/19/how-to-find-a-co-founder-in-24-hours/

======
ashokn225
I wanted your guys' thoughts on this process of finding a co founder that I
documented. Fundamentally, building something small and fast is probably the
best metric to test the dynamic of a team. We built <http://thestyli.st> as a
test (far from what we're planning to focus on keep in mind).

